# Trying to identify a man in a picture



## Klow (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here, and I hope this thread is ok.

 There's the picture of an actual man in the video game Half-Life, but I don't know who he is. This might be some scientist, of someone from Seattle (where the game developers hail from), or any random guy, but he is likely famous. I thought a photo forum was the best place to ask this. Here's the (tiny) pic:







 If anyone knows, I'd be glad to know who that man is. Thank you all!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 15, 2010)

Photo forums are more into actually taking images, posing, light, techniques and so on then actually who is in the image.

Maybe try Valve forums or other game related forums?


----------



## bazooka (Feb 15, 2010)

And whatever you do, don't push the cart with the green crystals into the.... oh crap.


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2010)

Probably someone in the developing team rather than anyone famous 

and is it bad that I never played halflife?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 15, 2010)

Overread said:


> and is it bad that I never played halflife?


 
Yes, yes it is


----------



## Klow (Feb 15, 2010)

Among those pictures (found in the game files - all black & white) are also Martin Luther King, Malcolm X, Babe Ruth and Thurgwood Marshall, so I guess this guy might also be some famous American.

Does anyone know then a website where I could get info about that?...


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 15, 2010)

Try emailing Valve about it.  Might take time, but you never know...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 15, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > and is it bad that I never played halflife?
> ...



So it's probably worse that I don't even know what Half Life is.


----------



## Klow (Feb 15, 2010)

The speed of answer depends on how and who you contact. Anyway I'll try other forums, or Yahoo! Answers.


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Feb 20, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



this is where you need to ask yourself "am i really human?" :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2010)

Klow said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, and I hope this thread is ok.
> 
> There's the picture of an actual man in the video game *Half-Life*, but I don't know who he is. This might be some scientist, of someone from Seattle (where the *game developers* hail from), or any random guy, but he is likely famous. I thought a photo forum was the best place to ask this. Here's the (*tiny*) pic:
> 
> ...



Picture is too small to tell.  It's most likely one of the programmers.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 20, 2010)

You found Waldo!!


----------



## the m700 project (Feb 25, 2010)

Im not 100% sure of the site. But there is a search engine for pictures that will match pictures. ie you upload that pic and it immediately spits back a hundred results


----------

